# Mogul Problem



## Don T (Dec 25, 2014)

In 1989 I bought an LGB 2019S Mogul, stock car,caboose and just enough track to run
around the Christmas Tree. Well you all know what that leads to! :hah:

Anyway, Took it off the shelf the other day and ran it on a small oval test track. It runs
great, all lights work, and steam sounds are great. Problem was it only chugged on the
turns, not on the straight sections. Then, after a little run time it got intermitent and then
no chug at all.

Anybody got an idea of where to look.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don T said:


> In 1989 I bought an LGB 2019S Mogul, stock car,caboose and just enough track to run
> around the Christmas Tree. Well you all know what that leads to! :hah:
> 
> Anyway, Took it off the shelf the other day and ran it on a small oval test track. It runs
> ...


I don't know much about LGB, but figured I would add the link.
The sites original administrator (the one who started it) was into LGB trains.
He is long gone now, sold the site or whatever. It is a big secret here but that is another story. He might have been of some help to you.

Did you find the service manual here?
http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/2019S-1.PDF

The only thing wrong is that they should include a parts number list so you know what the part is called. 
I guess it is something to do with the tenders electronic board?
Have you unplugged the electric hookup wire to the tender and plugged it back in?
Is there something attached to the wheels that regulate the chugging sound maybe?

We don't have many active G men here, some pop in from time to time.

If anything I bumped this to the top of the list again for you, maybe someone will give some more suggestions.
Maybe it is something on the sound electric board that went bad?
If you pop the tenders shell off look for a loose wire on the plugs hookup?
Do you have other sounds that work? Maybe the speaker went bad?
If you look at the diagram pictures there are a crap load of wires there, maybe one is loose or disconnected? I wonder what regulates the chugging as the faster you go the faster it gets, maybe some kind of wheel actuator broke?
These are all just guesses. 

Gunrunnerjohn is an electrical guru................a sound board is a sound board, this maybe like an O sound board?
Maybe he will stumble upon this post. 
Any suggestions on testing one for him John?

Edit, 
It is a long shot but check the track connections and clean the track real good?
Same for the all the wheels?


----------



## Don T (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Big Ed,

I had allready checked the under side for anything I could find out of the normal as far as contacts but really didn't want to take off the superstructer where all the wires were
connected. I then opened up the the tender and just about threw up. Didn't Want to
mess with anything in there.

In the meantime I called a in Indianapolis and found a tech that had worked for many years for Watts train shop that all my LGB equipment had been purchased and worked on. He fixed it in 10 Min. and I bought another car. It was a dirty plug To the Tender.

Thanks again for the come back. You were pretty much on the problem,

Don


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Hiya Don T, glad you got it fixed, Ross is awsome down there at Zionsville Train Depot. I to get all my LGB from there and from Watts in the past. I am up in Kokomo, was just down at the shop in Indy yesterday. Hope you had a great Christmas and a Happy New Year! Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The plug is the easiest thing to check....and clean.
Clean track and tight connections help a lot too. 

I said there was a crap load of wires in there, you should have been prepared.

Was that your manual/diagrams I linked?
Should have been?:dunno:


----------

